# My Viper Pics...



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

This is my collection as it stands at the moment : victory:

Western Diamond Back Rattlesnake










Desert Horned Viper










Male Nose-Horned Viper










Female Nose-Horned Viper










Puff Adder










And no longer in my collection but what the hell why not?

West African Gaboon Viper










Southern Copperhead











And this is how I house my juvenile vipers-










Hope you enyoy them : victory:

Mark.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

That Desert Horned and the 
male Nose-Horned are cute! So small! An impressive collection. 

Doesn't it bother you though, keeping animals that could kill you?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very impressive!!!:no1: i really like 'em!!!







:lol2:


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

kool pics


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics, love the Male Nose-Horned Viper... awsome


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

dani11983 said:


> Doesn't it bother you though, keeping animals that could kill you?


 
Thanks for the positive comments guys.

Dani- I can understand completely why you would raise the safety issues concerning keeping dangerous snakes in captivity but let me asure you it is something I have given very, very serious thought to.

When I first started keeping snakes 2 years ago I soon realised that it was keeping vipers that really interested me.

Ever since I saw my first Adder in 2001 I have been fascinated by this extrodinary group of snakes and it is their behaviour and beauty that draws me to them.

I take every precation while working with them and just use common sense.
Their not pets in my eyes but study specimens.
Almost like having a private zoo in your own house!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

trueviper said:


> Thanks for the positive comments guys.
> 
> Dani- I can understand completely why you would raise the safety issues concerning keeping dangerous snakes in captivity but let me asure you it is something I have given very, very serious thought to.
> 
> ...


nice collection where did you get them from ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

il tell you what mate the picture doesnt do that puff adder justice, beautiful snake in the flesh.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Siuk- thanks mate youre too kind :blush:

Mark Elliot- thanks. Most have come from DPS Exotics in Warminster. Others have come from Rainforest Reptiles ( I've forgoten where that was haven't been there for over a year) and also from a friend of mine called Jason from Exeter.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Desert Horned is awesome!


----------



## BETAULSTER (Dec 14, 2007)

Outstanding collection mate! Would love a Gabby but unless i lived on my own i wouldnt keep a DWA! Fair play to ya!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Great little collection Mark, bit tight on the Ammodytes pocket money though: victory:.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice Mark, cerastes is my fav snake. It'd be nice to see some headshots showing the horns though!: victory:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice specimens...The DHV is fantastic :no1:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Thankyou to all for the nice comments.

Al- thanks mate. Hows it going? We've spoke before on Venomous reptiles org.

Incidently is was watching footage of your large female that sold me on this particular species.

Brian- thats all hes getting so he better not spend it all at once! Youre welcome to visit anytime next time your in Warminster.


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

can i ask why you no longer have the gaboon, the others look pretty fearsom but theirs something abt the gaboons that i love, defo would have one if i ever went dwa.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I take it you placed the £20 note and the £1 coin prior to placing the snakes?!?!? :lol2:

Common sense really. 2 years of keeping and moving into vipers! i must salute you sir! if its something your passionate about and can research enough then why the hell not!?!?!? you really have a beautiful collection of animals there my friend. :no1:


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats a nice collection you have there :mf_dribble:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

I no longer have the Gaboon because she wasn't a strike feeder and I have the Bitis genus covered with my Puff Adder which is my favourite viper.

yes I used tongs to place items to show scale next to juvenile snakes.
thanks again for all your comments.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

your amodytes is really nice, v small, lovely: victory:


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

nice vipers


----------



## monstermonitor1404 (Aug 2, 2007)

Love this best lookin i think


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah deffo. wouldnt mind getting a dwa license myself but dont know how you go about it


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

python faux said:


> yeah deffo. wouldnt mind getting a dwa license myself but dont know how you go about it


 
If its something your serious about, the first step would be to approach your local council authority and ask them about it.


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

im wanting to work with venomus snakes after i finish my biosciense degree


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

python faux said:


> im wanting to work with venomus snakes after i finish my biosciense degree


 
Thats interesting, good luck with the degree.

Which group of venomous snakes are you hoping to work with?

Is there any particular genus or species that specifically interest you?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking pics mate, love the copperhead:no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, nice collection! I like the copperhead too!


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely collection. I especially like the Puff Adder. How big is he/she? 

I would love to expand my collection, but with my local council charging £3000 a year for a DWA license, I don't think that will be anytime soon, if ever, I'm afraid


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

she's 3'. not big for a puff but big enough :whistling2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

that West African Gaboon is goooorgeous


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

reall nice snakes, and good condition which is cool


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow you have such an amazing collection there. It was always my plan to move into keeping adders once i qualified as a VN but i went into keeping a husband and kids instead:whistling2:

Still maybe one day.

How easy would you rate caring for them? Have u been bitten?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

pretty much straight forward. like keeping non-venomous only without being able to hold them.
You use hooks to move them with and tongs to feed them with.

and no i haven't been bitten *knocks on wood*

I just use common sense when working with them and concentrate on what I'm doing.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome collection you have there, loved the DHV best though. Congrats on a great setup & i also salute you for going into them after such a short time, keep up the good work. AHHH well maybe someday i`ll be able to keep hots, but it won`t be in this country.:whistling2:


----------



## geckolaura (Oct 26, 2009)

hey uncle mark if the guys on your profile saw your snakes in life i think they would jizz everywhere trust me guys the snakes mark keep are gawjuss the Puff Adder is the best 2 b honest well i think so mark calls her his baby <3 mark has a lot of love 4 his snakes... mark i will have 2 come round smetime and c them again xxxx


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Stunning collection mate, the Gaboon is my favourite : victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

i Like muchly!


----------

